# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Regency Cruise Line

## seawolf

*Sto Parakato Link tha vrite orismena apo ta plia tis Regency Cruise Line* .
http://www.efoplistis.com/regency_cruise_line

*Regency Cruises was formed in 1984 with Anastasios (Takis) Kyriakides as founder and chairman and William Schanz as president. William Schanz had previously been president of Paquet Cruises (the Regency livery was very similar to that of Paquet). The first ship was Regent Sea (a dreadful pun), previously the Gripsholm and Navarino of 1957. Regent Sea was chartered from Antonios (Tony) Lelakis. She entered service for Regency in November 1985, offering weekly cruises out of Montego Bay.* *The company was publicly listed, and expanded rapidly in the Caribbean and Alaska, using further tonnage chartered from Lelakis (although a percentage of Regent Star was owned by Regency). At its maximum, the fleet consisted of seven vessels, most of which had begun life as classic ocean liners. I have seen many posts on cruise forums praising Regency Cruises under their original management. Lelakis supplied a couple of substantial rebuilds, the RegentRainbow and Regent Jewel . The two container ships which were later taken by Costa and rebuilt as Costa Marina and Costa Allegra were also originally destined for Regency.* *Tony Lelakis took over Regency Cruises in the early 1990s, and took it back into private ownership. Cruise forum reports suggest that standards rapidly dropped at this point. The Lelakis group, of which Regency was only a small part, collapsed in 1995, taking Regency with it.*

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια εταιρεία που σηκώνει πολύ συζήτηση .Έκανα σε βαπόρια της ,για τέσσερα χρόνια , και έχω τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις .Προς το παρών μια φώτο από σπίρτα με το σινιάλο της εταιρείας .
IMG_1929.jpg
IMG_1931.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> *Regency Cruises was formed in 1984 with Anastasios (Takis) Kyriakides as founder and chairman and William Schanz as president.*


O Τάκης Κυριακίδης ήταν ο ίδιος που λίγο αργότερα ίδρυσε τη Venture Cruise Line που θά είχε το SEA VENTURE (πρώην ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ).

----------


## Ellinis

Το εξώφυλλο της μπροσούρα της σεζόν 1992-93 για τη Καραϊβική όπου τότε δραστηριοποιούνταν τρία πλοία της εταιρείας: REGENT SEA, REGENT STAR, και το REGENT SUN.

Μάλλον κανείς δεν θα μπορούσε να προβλέψει τότε οτι τρία χρόνια αργότερα η Regency θα είχε τερματίσει τη λειτουργία της.

regency brochure.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Από την ίδια μπροσούρα, ας δούμε τα δρομολόγια που έκαναν τότε τα πλοία της Regency. Στην όμορφη φωτο αριστερά διακρίνεται το REGENT STAR.

itinir1.jpg

itinir2.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris here are some pages and photos taken from some early Regency brochures from my collection. I suppose you could say they were like the 'Louis' equivalent across the Atlantic in the 80's and 90's ! as they ended up with a beautiful collection of classic ships. Pity that they came to such a disastrous end with the collapse of the Lelakis empire.

They had a very good reputation in the US and the ships were well run and offered real value for money in the American market for quite a number of years. Unfortunately I did'nt have the chance to cruise on them and experience one of these fine ships first hand.

Henry.

scan0001.jpg

scan0002.jpg

scan0003.jpg

scan0004.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

And some later brochures from the last few years of operation. I don't think they actually operated the 'Round the World' cruise as the company was folding when they published this brochure.

I have included a copy of the deck plan as its interesting to compare with her days as Navarino. There were hardly any changes in the layout except for renaming of some public spaces.

The stern aerial shot of Regent Sun is especially beautiful. She was a sleek liner and again changed little in outward appearance from her days as Zim's Shalom and later Royal Cruise Lines Royal Odyssey.

scan0005.jpg

scan0006.jpg

scan0001.jpg

scan0002.jpg

scan0003.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τhank you Henry for the interesting brochures. I believe that the round-of-South America cruise on the REGENT SEA is placing a bid dilema. Should one prefer the REGENT SEA over BRITANIS? At least back then there were real Ships to choose from...




> And some later brochures from the last few years of operation. I don't think they actually operated the 'Round the World' cruise as the company was folding when they published this brochure.


It would be very nice if you could upload the pages with the schedule of the round-the-world cruise, that never happened.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Τhank you Henry for the interesting brochures. I believe that the round-of-South America cruise on the REGENT SEA is placing a bid dilema. Should one prefer the REGENT SEA over BRITANIS? At least back then there were real Ships to choose from...
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very nice if you could upload the pages with the schedule of the round-the-world cruise, that never happened.


Aris here is the cruise schedule for the Regent Sea round-the-world. Could have been an incredible voyage!

Henry.

scan0001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Four full months on board the REGENT SEA! That would be a voyage of a lifetime... thanks Henry!

Here are a couple of pages from the 92/93 brochure, with the cabin plans of the three fleetmates. I would say that the outside cabins seem very nice, but the inside.. well it seems a bit crambed...
Well with so much to explore and enjoy onboard, I would spend too much time in the cabin  :Very Happy: 

cabins1.jpg

cabins2.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Πριν μερικούς μήνες έφυγε από την ζωή ο καπετάν Αντώνης Λελάκης ! Έχοντας περάσει από την Regensy , πρέπει να πω οτι ήταν μια μοναδική εταιρία ! Απίστευτα πληρώματα , απίθανες παρέες ! Στα βαπόρια της είχε Ελληνες  Αξιωματικούς σε γέφυρα και μηχανή ! Λόγο του οτι ηταν σχετικά νεα εταιρία ,δεν είχε κλίκες και ρουφιάνους , φαινόμενα που παρατηρούνταν σε άλλες εταιρίες του κλάδου ! Ήταν απο τις λιγες εταιρίες που ο αξιωματικός ειχε τον σεβασμό που του αναλογούσε !Πολλα λέγονταν στην πιάτσα για τον καπεταν Αντώνη , εμείς που δουλέψαμε στα βαπόρια του, περάσαμε καλά ,και πληρωθήκαμε με το παραπάνω .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αφησε πολλα λεφτα στην Ελλαδα και στους ελληνες αυτη η εταιρεια.Ναυπηγεια ,μετασκευες πολυ μεγαλης εκτασης στα πλοια της,ακομα θυμαμαι τα θαυματα που εκανε στη χαλκιδα, πληρωματα ,που λεει ο mastrokostas.Που μπορει να βρεθει κατι αντιστοιχο σημερα και να απασχολει 2-3 χιλιαδες ανθρωπους και να εχει το κυρος της regency?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

P&O / PRINCESS had agreed to sell the former FAIR PRINCESS ex. FAIRSEA to Regency Cruises in the fall of 1995.  Regency issued this brochure introducing the ship as the REGENT ISLE and revised the schedules for the Regent Sea and Regent Rainbow.  But Regency was about to go bankrupt and before that happened they cancelled the purchase of this ship and junked all these brochures. Although the programme never really happened and you can see the image was photo shopped it nevertheless made a striking cover as these were always attractive looking ships with pleasing lines and were very popular with the American market.

Henry.

scan0009.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Γιατί πτώχευσε η Regency?

----------


## Ellinis

Οι εταιρίες του μεγέθους που είχε φθάσει η Regency λειτουργούν σε μεγάλο βαθμό με τραπεζικό δανεισμό. Με απλά λόγια, όταν οι αριθμοί δεν πάνε καλά τότε οι τράπεζες κλείνουν την κάνουλα της χρηματοδότησης. Οπότε η εταιρεία δεν μπορεί πια να λειτουργήσει και κλείνει ενώ οι πιστωτές με τους προμηθευτές διαμοιράζουν τα ιμάτια της.  Τώρα γιατί στην περίπτωση της Regency "δεν βγήκε ο λογαριασμός", νομίζω οτι οι αιτίες ήταν η γρήγορη ανάπτυξη σε μια εξαιρετικά ανταγωνιστική αγορά και σε μια εποχή όπου άρχισαν να κυριαρχούν τα νεότευκτα υπερ-κρουαζιερόπλοια σε βάρος των μετασκευασμένων υπερωκεανίων. Κάπως έτσι έσβησε λίγο αργότερα και η Premier.

----------


## mastrokostas

Κάπου εκεί είναι η αλήθεια ,αν και απ όσα ξέρω η Regency όπως και όλα τα κάστρα ,έπεσε εκ των έσω !κρίμα διότι για τον κόσμο που δούλεψε στα πλοία της , μόνο καλά έχει να θυμάται !!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Κάπου εκεί είναι η αλήθεια ,αν και απ όσα ξέρω η Regency όπως και όλα τα κάστρα ,έπεσε εκ των έσω !κρίμα διότι για τον κόσμο που δούλεψε στα πλοία της , μόνο καλά έχει να θυμάται !!



Και η ROC επεσε εκ των εσω και με μια αποτυχημενη αποπειρα κανα χρονο πριν το λουκετο του 2003 η δευτερη αποπειρα ηταν ομως επιτυχης...

----------


## Ilias 92

Απο αυτά που διάβασα ο Λελάκης πρέπει να μπήκε μετά την ίδρυση της στην εταιρεια αλλά είχε απο την αρχή σχέσεις μέσω των ναυλωσεων όπου εκτός απο το πλοιο έβαζε και πλήρωμα μηχανής και γέφυρας. 

Ο Τάκης Κυριακιδης είχε ανάμιξη στο παρελθόν με την Carnival ενώ ο William Schanz ο οποίος ήταν πρόεδρος της Regency ξεκίνησε ως ταξιδιωτικός πράκτορας και εξελίχθηκε σε πρόεδρο της Puqet Cruises για 12 χρονια, πέθανε απο εγκεφαλικό που έπαθε το 1993 μεσα στο γραφείο του στην Ν. Υόρκη, ήταν τότε 70 ετών.
 Απο το 1990 ο Κυριακιδης εχει και την Seawind Cruise Line μέχρι και το 1994. 
Ο Λελακης πρέπει να μπήκε το 1990 στην Regency και άλλαξε το προϊόν της ραγδαία. Απο όσα γράφονται η ποιότητα έπεσε κατα πολυ και ο προσανατολισμός ήταν σε low budget cruises (δεν το επιβεβαιώνουν άλλες πηγές). 

Στην ουσία η εταιρεια απο το 1990 και μετά εξαργυρωνε την καλή φήμη που είχε χτίσει μέχρι τότε. 
Απο την ίδρυση της ήταν ενταγμένη στο χρηματιστήριο της Ν. Υόρκης ως η πρώτη εταιρεια της επιβατικού ναυτιλίας μου μπήκε σε χρηματιστήριο παγκοσμίως, αντίθετα η χρηματοδότηση του Λελακη ήταν κυρίως απο τις ελληνικές τράπεζες και βασικά απο την Εθνική. 
Η μετοχή της Regency ήδη απο το 1991 ήταν σε χαμηλά επίπεδα κάτω του 1 δολαρίου σε αντίθεση με τα 2.75$ του 1988, την επόμενη χρονια η μετοχή ανεβηκε λίγο πάνω απο τα 1.5$ (Πρέπει η αγορά κρουαζιέρας τότε να επηρεάστηκε απο τον Πόλεμο του Κόλπου και το 1990-1 ήταν κακή χρόνια γενικότερα)
Το 1992 ο Λελάκης εμφανίζεται να κατέχει το 33% των μετοχών της εταιρείας μέσω της Rainbow Cruises η οποία την ίδια χρονια προσπάθησε να εξαγοράσει το σύνολο της εταιρείας έναντι 1.85$ ανα μετοχή πράγμα που τουλάχιστον τότε ακυρώθηκε απο την αντίστοιχη  επιτροπή κεφαλαιαγορας του NASDAQ, σίγουρα μεσα στα επόμενα χρόνια η κίνηση θα προχώρησε με κάποιον τροπο.

Ο Κυριακιδης έκανε νέα προσπάθεια ενα χρόνο μετά την καταρευση της Regency Cruise Line τo 1995 με την Royal Venture Cruise Line και το Regent Sun ως Sun Venture που όμως δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ μέχρι την βύθιση του το 2001 ενώ εχει κάποια σχέση με την Celebration Cruise Line (Bahama Celebration).

*Πραγματικά θα ήταν πολυ ευχάριστο να γινόταν μια συνέντευξη στον Κυριακιδη για την κρουαζιέρα έχει πολλα να πει σίγουρα!*

----------


## mastrokostas

> Απο αυτά που διάβασα ο Λελάκης πρέπει να μπήκε μετά την ίδρυση της στην εταιρεια αλλά είχε απο την αρχή σχέσεις μέσω των ναυλωσεων όπου εκτός απο το πλοιο έβαζε και πλήρωμα μηχανής και γέφυρας. 
> 
> Ο Τάκης Κυριακιδης είχε ανάμιξη στο παρελθόν με την Carnival ενώ ο William Schanz ο οποίος ήταν πρόεδρος της Regency ξεκίνησε ως ταξιδιωτικός πράκτορας και εξελίχθηκε σε πρόεδρο της Puqet Cruises για 12 χρονια, πέθανε απο εγκεφαλικό που έπαθε το 1993 μεσα στο γραφείο του στην Ν. Υόρκη, ήταν τότε 70 ετών.
>  Απο το 1990 ο Κυριακιδης εχει και την Seawind Cruise Line μέχρι και το 1994. 
> Ο Λελακης πρέπει να μπήκε το 1990 στην Regency και άλλαξε το προϊόν της ραγδαία. Απο όσα γράφονται η ποιότητα έπεσε κατα πολυ και ο προσανατολισμός ήταν σε low budget cruises (δεν το επιβεβαιώνουν άλλες πηγές). 
> 
> Στην ουσία η εταιρεια απο το 1990 και μετά εξαργυρωνε την καλή φήμη που είχε χτίσει μέχρι τότε. 
> Απο την ίδρυση της ήταν ενταγμένη στο χρηματιστήριο της Ν. Υόρκης ως η πρώτη εταιρεια της επιβατικού ναυτιλίας μου μπήκε σε χρηματιστήριο παγκοσμίως, αντίθετα η χρηματοδότηση του Λελακη ήταν κυρίως απο τις ελληνικές τράπεζες και βασικά απο την Εθνική. 
> Η μετοχή της Regency ήδη απο το 1991 ήταν σε χαμηλά επίπεδα κάτω του 1 δολαρίου σε αντίθεση με τα 2.75$ του 1988, την επόμενη χρονια η μετοχή ανεβηκε λίγο πάνω απο τα 1.5$ (Πρέπει η αγορά κρουαζιέρας τότε να επηρεάστηκε απο τον Πόλεμο του Κόλπου και το 1990-1 ήταν κακή χρόνια γενικότερα)
> ...


Πολλα ακουστηκαν τοτε ! Και τελευταια ακουσα ,οτι η πρωτη κατασχεση ηταν για 250.000 $ , και μετα ξεκινησε ενα ντομινο ! Τοτε CEO ηταν ο κυριος Σταμουλης, οπου μετα μαζι με τον Κυριακιδη εκαναν μια προσπαθεια με το SUN  ! Αυτο που ειναι αληθεια ειναι οτι στα βαπορια του, μηχανη κουβερτα ηταν Ελληνες , και τους υποστηριζε με καθε τροπο !

----------


## Ellinis

Ηλία, ο Τάκης Κυριακίδης είχε και τις Sea Venture Cruises και Tropicana που είχαν το ημιτελές SEA VENTURE και τα CALYPSO και TROPICANA. Δες σχετικά στο θέμα του SEA VENTURE. Σχετικά πρόσφατα, το 2008, προσπάθησε να αγοράσει το παροπλισμένο κρουαζιερόπλοιο ISLAND ADVENTURE. Για τον Κυριακίδη αναφέρει κάποια πράγματα και η wikipedia.
Για την ίδρυση της Regency νομίζω οτι τα γράφεις σωστά, αλλά ο Λελάκης πρέπει να είχε ανάμειξη από την αρχή αφού η εταιρία δραστηριοποιήθηκε μόνο με δικά του πλοία. Δες κάποια στοιχεία και εδώ.

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολυ θολά πράγματα.
Ο Κυριακιδης εχει λογαριασμό στο YouTube και εχει πολλα ιστορικά πλέον βίντεο αλλά και άλλο υλικό στο σάιτ του.
Εχουν περάσει δυο δεκαετίες απο την πτώχευση και τα στοιχεία ειναι πολυ λίγα.
αυτο με τον Ταΐγετο το είχα γράψει και στην εργασία μου, το σχέδιο της μετασκευής ήταν πρωτοποριακό οπτικά. Για την Tropicana εχει διαφημηση στο YouTube και βίντεο απο το κροσαρισμα του Ατλαντικου το πλοιο εκείνο έμοιαζε με αδελφό του Αιγαιον και είχε και το Aquarius αργότερα.
Καθαρη απάντηση γιατι η εταιρεια πτώχευσε δεν εχω βρει ακομα.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Ηλία το AQUARIUS δεν είχε περάσει απο τον Κυριακίδη. Με λογαριασμούς σε youtube, wikipedia κλπ τον "βλέπω" πρόθυμο να μοιραστεί στοιχεία, γιατί δεν κάνεις μια απόπειρα να έρθεις σε επαφή; Η Regency πτώχευσε με τη γενική παραδοχή οτι τα κέρδη από τις δραστηριότητες της δεν έφταναν για να καλύπτουν τα μεγάλα δάνεια που είχε πάρει.

----------


## Ilias 92

Να σου πω την αλήθεια Άρη το σκέφτηκα, αλλά για να με πάρει στα σοβαρά πρέπει να πω ότι εχω σχέση με το φορουμ μιας και δεν γράφω πια σε εφημερίδα, οπότε αν δεν έχουν αντίρρηση οι διαχειριστές εμένα θα ήταν χαρά μου γιατι ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος ειναι μεγάλο καιφαλαιο της κρουαζιέρας και στην Ελλαδα και στις ΗΠΑ και σιγουρα μετά απο τόσα χρονια θα μπορει να μιλήσει.
Προφανώς το Ακουαριους ως Αντριάνα το είχε άλλη Tropicana που έκανε το 2010 Κρουαζιέρες γύρω απο την Κούβα και Τζαμαικα, μπερδεύτηκα συγνώμη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για την Tropicana εχει διαφημηση στο YouTube και βίντεο απο το κροσαρισμα του Ατλαντικου το πλοιο εκείνο έμοιαζε με αδελφό του Αιγαιον


Το TROPICANA έμοιαζε με τα ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ κ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αλλά από κατασκευής ήταν καθαρόαιμο ποστάλι.

----------


## Ilias 92

Έκανα κάποιες ενέργειες και σύντομα ίσως έχουμε παραπάνω πληροφορίες για την εταιρεία.

----------


## Ilias 92

Παρακαλώ όποιους φίλους έχουν υλικο, πληροφορίες, αναμνήσεις ή γνωρίζουν άτομα απο την εταιρία να επικοινωνήσουν μαζι μου με πρωσωπικο μήνυμα. 
Σκοπεύω να κανω ενα βίντεο αφιέρωμα στην Regency μιας και η επικοινωνία που ειχα με τις ΗΠΑ ηταν πολυ ενθαρρυντική ως προς την εξέλιξη του.

Ακομα να ρωτησω αν οι φίλοι που έχουν ανεβάσει δικό τους υλικο στο θέμα αυτο και στα θεματα των καραβιών της εταιρείας έχουν κάποια αντίρρηση στο να το συμπεριλάβω στο αφιέρωμα?

ΚΑΘΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΥΠΡΟΣΔΕΚΤΗ!!

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων!
ΗΛΙΑΣ

----------

